# Aegis X Kit - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (1/10/19)

The new Aegis X is now available at Sir Vape.




https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/just-arrived-geekvape-aegis-x-full-kits

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StephanKuhn (2/10/19)

Fantastic. do you perhaps have a time frame for the Aegis Squonk?


----------



## Sir Vape (2/10/19)

StephanKuhn said:


> Fantastic. do you perhaps have a time frame for the Aegis Squonk?



Still be awhile. China holiday till next week then they start production. A month or so maybe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

